# Tell us something about the person above you



## Dan216 (Sep 25, 2013)

Let's hear it. What's something nobody knows about the person who posted above you? 

This thread is mainly to poke fun at each other


----------



## CritterNurse (Sep 28, 2013)

The person above me has been waiting a few days for a reply to this post. So here it is


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 28, 2013)

The person above me is a vet tech, which is I a job I could not do. Mad props! I got queasy when I watched my wife stitch up a HBC dog.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 28, 2013)

The person above me isn't getting much sleep right now...


And the person below me better tread lightly...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 28, 2013)

The person above me walks these halls swinging a big ban stick!

The person below me was to slow to react


----------



## Dan216 (Sep 28, 2013)

The person above me is an empty minded twit


----------



## CFal (Sep 28, 2013)

The guy above me can count to potato


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 28, 2013)

Watch the name calling in this thread...

And this post doesn't count for a response in it.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 28, 2013)

The guy above me is ready to ban somebody h34r:


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 28, 2013)

The person above me dropped a piece of used chewing gum .



Here you are.



You're welcome.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 28, 2013)

The guy above me lives in CA and used to use font that no one liked to write posts 

Edit: if your on a normal computer there is no one above me haha


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 28, 2013)

I heard that.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 28, 2013)

The guy above me uses a hearing aide. Type more quietly, fire


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 28, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> The guy above me uses a hearing aide. Type more quietly, fire



I'll do my best


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 28, 2013)

The person above me is from California.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 28, 2013)

The person above me doesn't have enough training.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 29, 2013)

Achilles said:


> The person above me doesn't have enough training.



The person above me lives about an hour away from me and is a fellow Michigander.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 29, 2013)

Anjel said:


> The person above me lives about an hour away from me and is a fellow Michigander.



And for that we are all very sorry :rofl:

Uhhh person above me is now a medic, has been to Alabama, and is married (I believe). 

Also she makes/made paracord bracelets: http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=30158


----------



## fma08 (Sep 29, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> And for that we are all very sorry :rofl:
> 
> Uhhh person above me is now a medic, has been to Alabama, and is married (I believe).
> 
> Also she makes/made paracord bracelets: http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=30158



The person above me is... In... EMS? Apparently somewhere in the desert.


----------



## Dan216 (Sep 30, 2013)

The person above me only cooks with his apron on. Hehe


----------



## fma08 (Sep 30, 2013)

Dan216 said:


> The person above me only cooks with his apron on. Hehe



Is there any other way? I think not.


----------



## Connor (Oct 2, 2013)

fma08 said:


> Is there any other way? I think not.



Person above me also lives somewhere cold


----------



## EMT B (Oct 6, 2013)

the person above me likes to slam narcan before transferring patient care


----------



## Hunter (Oct 6, 2013)

The person above me has lots of occupations.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 6, 2013)

Hunter said:


> The person above me has lots of occupations.



The person above me is from Florida, is a dude, and is smart when he recommends that we be smarter when applying our standing orders. He probably is not a cook book medic.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 6, 2013)

The poster above me needs a handgun because she lives in the ghetto :unsure:


----------



## Anjel (Oct 6, 2013)

STXmedic said:


> The poster above me needs a handgun because she lives in the ghetto :unsure:



The person above me tells no lies. And I work in the ghetto I don't live there. I think I'm gonna go with a .380


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 6, 2013)

Anjel said:


> The person above me tells no lies. And I work in the ghetto I don't live there. I think I'm gonna go with a .380



The person above me is thinking about making a horrible choice in handgun caliber.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 6, 2013)

The person above me is a smart murse. .357 S&W is my vote.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 6, 2013)

the person above me is a couch potato


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 6, 2013)

The person above me is sick of learning about nursing theorists.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 6, 2013)

the person above me has 2 things in common with redbull...red in the name and wings


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 7, 2013)

The person above me has a bland screen name


----------



## EMT2B (Oct 7, 2013)

The person above me has a really cute rodent as their pic.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 8, 2013)

EMT2B said:


> The person above me has a really cute rodent as their pic.




The person above me really likes to type in the color purple. 

And their favorite joke is 

" I send you dancing rodents from the jungles of Africa - Conga-Rats!"


----------



## EMT2B (Oct 8, 2013)

The person above me was "born to do this work"


----------



## EMT B (Oct 8, 2013)

the person above me is a great big kid


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 8, 2013)

EMT B said:


> the person above me is a great big kid



The person above me should be studying.  (and so should I...)


----------



## EMT B (Oct 8, 2013)

the person above me didn't know that i was actually in math correcting the teacher (who happens to be VERY ESL) on his multiple mistakes on making infusions...and its the same one every time :sad:


----------



## Dan216 (Oct 8, 2013)

The person above me hits on the nurses at the hospital!


----------



## exodus (Oct 8, 2013)

TPAM is a clowncaine.


----------



## EMT2B (Oct 9, 2013)

The person above me just gave me coulrophobia!! 
__________________________________________________


EMT B said:


> the person above me is a great big kid


Whoa!!  **checks her house for hidden cameras**  Spot on, Dude!! (or Dudette!)


----------



## CritterNurse (Oct 9, 2013)

The person above me just made me look up a word...



EMT2B said:


> The person above me has a really cute rodent as their pic.



The rat in the pic was a rat I had a couple years ago, named Peter. I brought him home from work one day. His human got bored of him and was looking for someone to take him of their hands, but wanted to make sure he wouldn't end up as snake feed. Peter was such a playful sweetheart, I can't imagine how anyone could get bored of him.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 9, 2013)

Dan216 said:


> The person above me hits on the nurses at the hospital!



dont we all? 


the person above me took a mouse home from work


----------



## Hunter (Oct 9, 2013)

EMT B said:


> dont we all?
> 
> 
> the person above me took a mouse home from work



Person above me is switching to the dark side.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 10, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Person above me is switching to the dark side.



The person above me is a ninja, and may very well be behind any one of us without us knowing it h34r:


----------



## Achilles (Oct 10, 2013)

CritterNurse said:


> The person above me just made me look up a word...
> 
> 
> 
> The rat in the pic was a rat I had a couple years ago, named Peter. I brought him home from work one day. His human got bored of him and was looking for someone to take him of their hands, but wanted to make sure he wouldn't end up as snake feed. Peter was such a playful sweetheart, I can't imagine how anyone could get bored of him.









Person above me is 24 years old


----------



## EMT B (Oct 10, 2013)

The person above me can't kick a football.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 10, 2013)

EMT B said:


> The person above me can't kick a football.



The person above me is having (had or about to have) their one year anniversary!


----------



## EMT B (Oct 10, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> The person above me is having (had or about to have) their one year anniversary!



October 21! 


the person above me is interested in "Wife! Biking" whatever crazy sex position that is...


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 10, 2013)

EMT B said:


> October 21!
> 
> 
> the person above me is interested in "Wife! Biking" whatever crazy sex position that is...



Person above me worked in "here be dragons" county Maine this summer.


----------



## EMT B (Oct 10, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> Person above me worked in "here be dragons" county Maine this summer.



pretty sure york county is territory...

the person above me made me look something up


----------

